# New Law Regarding the Guardia Civil



## Jacaranda (Dec 31, 2013)

Does any out there know about a new law passed recently that gives the Guardia Civil carte blanche over any issues you have with them? Apparently no one is allowed to complain, report problems or behaviour of the force... sounds ominous to me


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Ask your car insurance company, they deal with many motoring fines for their customers given out by the Guardia!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Jacaranda said:


> Does any out there know about a new law passed recently that gives the Guardia Civil carte blanche over any issues you have with them? Apparently no one is allowed to complain, report problems or behaviour of the force... sounds ominous to me


This seems to be one of those embellishments of actually existing fact that are passed around in the immigrant community! This may be due to the fact that not all immigrants have enough Spanish to read/hear news so information can tend to be a tad inaccurate.
It's presumably based on the proposed law which imposes stringent conditions on where and how you can protest or demonstrate. I'm not sure if this law has actually been passed by the Cortes but if not I'm sure it will be..
It is not aimed specifically at giving the GC carte blanche and if one has legitimate concerns they will presumably be dealt with as before...
It is however aimed principally at curbing political and social unrest and as such is extremely illiberal.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's the Ley de Seguridad Ciudadana and it hasn't been passed yet. It has brought widespread international criticism, which may lead it to being moderated somewhat. 

One of the clauses introduces a fine of up to €30,000 for "offences against Spain", which the forces of law and order can more or less make up as they go along. It will also be an offence to photograph or film the police or GC in the course of their duties.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Sounds like Chinese Whispers to me.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> It will also be an offence to photograph or film the police or GC in the course of their duties.



Heck, that'll put paid to the british tv channel that shows "night life" in Benalmadena, Torremolinos and Marbella!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Aron said:


> Ask your car insurance company, they deal with many motoring fines for their customers given out by the Guardia!


Not sure if always the case? My car insurance company (Abbeygate) did not offer me any help whatsoever when I questioned a fine I received from the GC last year.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

el romeral said:


> Not sure if always the case? My car insurance company (Abbeygate) did not offer me any help whatsoever when I questioned a fine I received from the GC last year.


I personally have never had a problem with the Guardia, I'm only telling you what a neighbour told me. He's a policeman!


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

el romeral said:


> Not sure if always the case? My car insurance company (Abbeygate) did not offer me any help whatsoever when I questioned a fine I received from the GC last year.


 Linea Directa offer this service, although I've never had cause to use it.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, I've got 'fine defence',& 'legal cover'. Not all offer it & it is dependent on what cover you have also.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Aron said:


> I personally have never had a problem with the Guardia, I'm only telling you what a neighbour told me. He's a policeman!


Shows how much he knows then


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

el romeral said:


> Shows how much he knows then


Probably more than you!


----------

